# Linux Mint, Ubuntu oder OpenSUSE?



## Stickwell (16. November 2014)

Hi, 

ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die ganzen Linux Profis hier. Ich würd gerne mal'n Linux ausprobieren. Ich hab mich mal umgeguckt und mal 3 rausgefischt die mir besonders gut gefallen. 
1. Linux Mint
2. Linux Ubuntu
3. Linux Opensuse

so, jetzt wollte ich fragen welches Linux von den 3 ihr einem totalem Anfänger empfehlen würdet?


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2014)

Mint, Mint und Mint.

Ubuntu ist mit der Unity Oberfläche alles andere als gut.
OpenSuse ist eher für Firmen mit Support gedacht, als Privater bekommt man da nur ältere Varianten gratis.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. November 2014)

Mint (Mate) ist wohl das beste für einen Windows Umsteiger, da es Windows (XP) sehr ähnelt.
Ich benutze es auch, ist ein gutes BS.


----------



## Thund3rC4k3 (16. November 2014)

Auch von mir gibt's eine Stimme für Mint. Benutze hin und wieder in einer VM, ist sehr angenehm.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (16. November 2014)

Mit Ubuntu und Mint machste als Einsteiger nicht falsch.

Entscheide welche Oberfläche dir mehr gefällt. Als Windows User wirste wohl mit Mint besser zurechtkommen.


----------



## rabe08 (16. November 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Mit Ubuntu und Mint machste als Einsteiger nicht falsch.
> 
> Entscheide welche Oberfläche dir mehr gefällt. Als Windows User wirste wohl mit Mint besser zurechtkommen.


 
Um die Sache noch einfacher zu machen: es absolut egal, Du kannst auch Ubuntu mit jedem Desktop benutzen. LXDE für den Puristen, Gnome 3 und 2, Unity usw. Ist eigentlich exakt ein Click, der den Unterschied macht. Die von Dir angeführten Distributionen entscheiden sich mehr oder weniger durch nix.  Mint basiert auf Ubuntu basiert auf Debian, Suse stammt aus dem slackware-fork.  Ich würde eher so etwas differenzieren:

- arch als Beispiel für einen Rolling-Release-Linux. Tipp: nicht als Anfänger!
- mint/ubuntu usw. Tipp: für den Anfänger. Komplett, unkompliziert. Die Unterschiede sind marginal. Ja, ich weiß, Ubuntu hat den bösen Unity-Desktop. ABER MAN KANN AUCH HIER JEDEN DESKTOP BENUTZEN! Also: Münze werfen, es ist wirklich egal.
- Debian. Stabil. Nicht unbedingt aktuell. Ungefähr die halbe Linux-Welt basiert auf Debian. 
- OpenBSD. Kein Linux, ein anderes Unix. Für den Anfänger zu viel Freiheit. Genau das richtige für den Profi.


----------



## K3n$! (16. November 2014)

Lade dir einfach VirtualBox runter und teste alle drei in der virtuellen Maschine (VM). 
Mir gefallen design-mäßig die Ubuntu Derivate besser, aber das ist geschmackssache. 

OpenSuse hat mit YAST ein gutes Tool zur Konfiguration. 

Generell solltest du dir mal die verschiedenen Desktopumgebungen ansehen und dir eine aussuchen, die dir gefällt. 
Und dann schaust du, welche Distribution du nimmst, auf der eben die gewünschte Desktopumgebung läuft. 

> Desktopumgebungen: Unity, XFCE, Mate, Cinnamon, LXDE, OpenBox, KDE, Gnome, etc. 
> Distributionen: Ubuntu, Debian, Linux Mint, Arch Linux, OpenSuse, Fedora, und viele, viele mehr.


@Abductee: Ich glaube, du verwechselst Suse (Enterprise Version, kostenpflichtig) mit OpenSuse (Community betrieben, kostenlos).


----------



## Stickwell (16. November 2014)

Jetzt weis ich warum ich Mint mit Windows XP verwechselt habe. 

Zur Virtuellen Maschine, ich kann auf meinem Rechner bzw. Lapotop bzw. Scheisstop keine Virtuellen Pc's installieren. Dafür ist der zu schwach. (Pc's und Notebooks aus dem Jahre 1996 sind nicht gerade die neusten.)


----------



## K3n$! (16. November 2014)

Dann würde ich mal in Richtung LXDE, XFCE, Mate, Cinnamon schauen und von KDE z.B. die Finger lassen. 
Das wäre die Standard-Desktopumgebung von OpenSuse. Eigentlich sehr schick, aber auch hardwarehungrig.


----------



## Jimini (17. November 2014)

rabe08 schrieb:


> - OpenBSD. Kein Linux, ein anderes Unix. Für den Anfänger zu viel Freiheit. Genau das richtige für den Profi.


...Gentoo 
Bin vor einer Woche auf beiden Fileservern nach einem Jahr Debian wieder zurück zu Gentoo gewechselt. Man mag es nicht glauben, aber es läuft einfach reibungsloser. Und es macht deutlich mehr Spaß, das System zu administrieren - okay, es dauert dafür natürlich alles ein bisschen länger. Aber dafür ist das "Gefühl" bei der Benutzung irgendwie ein direkteres, man hat mehr Kontrolle. Wenn Debian das solide Unreal Tournament unter den Distributionen ist, ist Gentoo das Q3A 

MfG Jimini


----------



## TroaX (17. November 2014)

Stickwell schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich warum ich Mint mit Windows XP verwechselt habe.
> 
> Zur Virtuellen Maschine, ich kann auf meinem Rechner bzw. Lapotop bzw. Scheisstop keine Virtuellen Pc's installieren. Dafür ist der zu schwach. (Pc's und Notebooks aus dem Jahre 1996 sind nicht gerade die neusten.)


Und denke daran, das du eine spezielle Variante mit angepassten Kernel suchst. Ich bezweifel stark, das CPU's bzw. Systeme aus dem Jahre '96 PAE beherrschen.

Zitat aus dem Ubuntu-Wiki:


> Besitzer älterer Rechner sollten folgendes beachten:
> 
> bereits ab Ubuntu 10.10 werden bestimmte ältere Prozessoren nicht mehr unterstützt.
> 
> ...



Von daher könnte es vielleicht etwas schwierig werden, eine passende Version für dein System zu finden. Und wenn du eine hast, dann ist sie alt. Sehr alt!


----------



## SoCloseToToast (17. November 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Lade dir einfach VirtualBox runter und teste alle drei in der virtuellen Maschine (VM).
> Mir gefallen design-mäßig die Ubuntu Derivate besser, aber das ist geschmackssache.


+1, nur dass meine Präferenz zu Mint Cinnamon geht


----------



## Stickwell (17. November 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Und denke daran, das du eine spezielle Variante mit angepassten Kernel suchst. Ich bezweifel stark, das CPU's bzw. Systeme aus dem Jahre '96 PAE beherrschen.


 
Naja Mint wird sicherlich schon laufen. Ein bekannter hat das selbst auf seinem Scheissbook zum laufen gebracht. Und das Ding ist aus dem Jahre 99  

Also ich werd mir als erstes mal Linux Ubuntu anschauen und wenn's mir gefällt bleib ich solange bis ich lust auf was neues habe und installier mir dann Opensuse. Und wenn mir Ubuntu nicht gefällt, mach ich das gleiche eben mit Mint.


----------



## TempestX1 (17. November 2014)

Nehm aber am besten bei U/L/Xu- Buntu eine LTS Version (aktuell 14.04), da die aktuelle 14.10 (also die ohne Long Therm Support) nur 6 Monate Updates bekommen, danach musst du auf den Nachfolger wechseln (15.04 usw.).
Genauso auch bei Linux Mint (17 bzw. 17.1) weil diese auf Ubuntu 14.04 basieren.



Abductee schrieb:


> OpenSuse ist eher für Firmen mit Support  gedacht, als Privater bekommt man da nur ältere Varianten  gratis.


Sorry aber das ist quatsch. OpenSuse hat genauso aktuelle Pakete wie die anderen Distributionan auch, mit 18 Monate Updates.
Was du meinst ist SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop (SLED).


----------



## Abductee (17. November 2014)

Die aktuellen Linux Mint 17er sind alles LTS-Versionen.


----------



## painleZ (17. November 2014)

Ubuntu <3 bzw Xubuntu <3


----------



## Stickwell (17. November 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Nehm aber am besten bei U/L/Xu- Buntu eine LTS Version (aktuell 14.04), da die aktuelle 14.10 (also die ohne Long Therm Support) nur 6 Monate Updates bekommen, danach musst du auf den Nachfolger wechseln (15.04 usw.).
> Genauso auch bei Linux Mint (17 bzw. 17.1) weil diese auf Ubuntu 14.04 basieren.



Ich teste einfach mal alle 3 durch und entscheide mich einfach für eine


----------



## Gimmick (18. November 2014)

Nehmen sich doch alle nix.



Stickwell schrieb:


> Ich teste einfach mal alle 3 durch und entscheide mich einfach für eine


 
Besser is das. Es kann immer noch zu unterschiedlichen Problemen bei unterschiedlicher Distri mit bestimmter Hardware kommen. 
Ich hab momentan openSuSe drauf - läuft - passt


----------



## Stickwell (18. November 2014)

naja irgendwann (so in tausendmillionen Jahren) werd ich mal wieder nen Pc haben und dann sollte mint eigentlich auf nem Pentium LGA 1150 und ner GTX 750 laufen


----------



## mediakind (23. November 2014)

Ich kann nur Ubuntu Mate (14.04.1 LTS) empfehlen, da ich mit Unity nichts anfangen kann. Link ubuntuusers
Ist aber leider noch kein offizielles Ubuntu Derivat.


----------



## Isoroku (23. November 2014)

Stickwell schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hab mich mal umgeguckt und mal 3 rausgefischt die mir besonders gut gefallen.
> 1. Linux Mint
> 2. Linux Ubuntu
> 3. Linux Opensuse


 
Moin!

Meine Empfehlung ist LinuxMint in der aktuellen 17v2-Version
Warum?
Prinzipiell unterscheiden sich Ubuntu und Mint nicht großartig voneinander, da Mint nicht "nur" auf Ubuntu aufbaut, sondern weitestgehend die gleichen Paketquellen, also dieselben(!) Pakete verwendet.
Die Unterschiede liegen im Detail:
1. In Mint sind von vornherein eine ganze Latte an Codecs (für Audio/Video) mitinstalliert, die man unter Ubuntu aber recht einfach (ein paar Mausklicks) nachinstallieren kann. <- Alles in allem eine reine Bequemlichkeitsfrage.
2. LinuxMint hat einige nützliche (exklusive) Tools dabei, die es insbesondere dem Änfänger leicht machen, sich sein Linux so hinzukonfigurieren, wie er's braucht bzw. haben will.
3. Größter Unterschied zwischen Mint und Ubuntu, jetzt geht's ans eingemachte:
Die Distributionen verfolgen eine andere Updatepolitik: Unter Linux Mint werden gewisse Updates (besonders gerne rund um den Kernel) standardmäßig nicht(!) installiert. 
Das kann man problemlos umgehen, mit der einmaligen Eingabe von:

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```
Der Vorteil in der eigenwilligen Updatepolitik von Mint liegt darin, dass ein Anfänger eben nicht sein System aufgrund von instabilen Updates zerschießt.
Der Vorteil ist aber auch gleichzeitig der größte Nachteil. Ein Upgrade auf die nächsthöhere Version ist nicht so ohne weiteres möglich, bei Ubuntu hingegen läuft das problemlos durch.
Entwarnung kann aber dahingehend gegeben werden, dass LinuxMin17 bis weit ins Jahr 2019 hinein unterstützt wird... da kann viel passieren.



Stickwell schrieb:


> [...]Pc's und Notebooks aus dem Jahre 1996 sind nicht gerade die neusten.[...]



Aufgrund dieser Info:
Hier hat sich auch OpenSuse "disqualifiziert", da es allgemein als bloatig (aufgebläht) empfunden wird. Standartoberfläche ist KDE. Beides Punkte, mit denen Du dem Rechner aus dem Jahre 1996 keine Freude machst.  
Ich möchte auf das nächste Zitat verweisen...



K3n$! schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal in Richtung LXDE, XFCE, Mate, Cinnamon schauen und von KDE z.B. die Finger lassen.[...]


 
...mit der Bemerkung, dass ich auch Cinnamon für zu hardwarehungrig (für einen Pc aus dem Jahre 1996) halte.

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## TempestX1 (24. November 2014)

Isoroku schrieb:


> Aufgrund dieser Info:
> Hier hat sich auch OpenSuse "disqualifiziert", da es allgemein als bloatig (aufgebläht) empfunden wird. Standartoberfläche ist KDE. Beides Punkte, mit denen Du dem Rechner aus dem Jahre 1996 keine Freude machst.
> Ich möchte auf das nächste Zitat verweisen...


Der zweite Punkt ist egal, da man auch LXDE und/oder XFCE auswählen kann und wenn sein muss auch etwas extrem minimalistischeres wie IceWM oder OpenBox.


----------



## Nugget32 (27. November 2014)

Stickwell schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die ganzen Linux Profis hier. Ich würd gerne mal'n Linux ausprobieren. Ich hab mich mal umgeguckt und mal 3 rausgefischt die mir besonders gut gefallen.
> 1. Linux Mint
> ...



 Nicht nur für Anfänger auch für Profis und Experten gleichermaßen würde ich 1. Empfehlen. Es ist klar das aller anfang Schwer ist. Aber man sollte wissen das man das wissen über Windows auch nicht gleich in die Weige gelegt bekommen hat ,sondern sich mühselig das wissen Aneignen musste. Das hier ist nichts anderes als unter Linux selbst ( Distribution) . 

Ein großer vorteil bei vielen Linux distributionen ist das sie Kostenlos sind. Da wird Micrososfts Windows  noch sehr lange dran zu knabbern haben. Aber Das Ist nicht seit gestern so. Microsoft wusste das schon in den 1990er Jahren 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween-Dokumente


----------



## Stickwell (30. November 2014)

mediakind schrieb:


> Ich kann nur Ubuntu Mate (14.04.1 LTS) empfehlen, da ich mit Unity nichts anfangen kann. Link ubuntuusers
> Ist aber leider noch kein offizielles Ubuntu Derivat.



Okay. Ich werd mir als erstes Ubuntu installieren da ich mir das schon auf den USB stick gezogen habe. Naja allerdings die 14.10 und nicht die 14.04 LTS Version.


----------



## Abductee (30. November 2014)

Ich würd gleich Mint Mate nehmen, da erspart man sich viel gefummel und nachinstallieren.
Spätestens dann wenn du Programme oder Ordner ohne Kommandozeile als Admin öffnen willst.


----------



## Varkolac (25. Dezember 2014)

Isoroku schrieb:


> Die Distributionen verfolgen eine andere Updatepolitik: Unter Linux Mint werden gewisse Updates (besonders gerne rund um den Kernel) standardmäßig nicht(!) installiert.
> Das kann man problemlos umgehen, mit der einmaligen Eingabe von:
> 
> ```
> ...



Kann man mit dem Terminalbefehl dann Upgraden oder geht das nicht? Ich werd daraus irgendwie nicht so schlau.


----------



## TempestX1 (25. Dezember 2014)

Varkolac schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem Terminalbefehl dann Upgraden oder geht das nicht? Ich werd daraus irgendwie nicht so schlau.


Damit werden neuere Pakete installiert.
apt-get ? apt ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## consumer (4. Januar 2015)

Ich kann Linux Mint 17.1 auch empfehlen.


----------



## Stickwell (5. Januar 2015)

consumer schrieb:


> Ich kann Linux Mint 17.1 auch empfehlen.



okay. werd ich auch nehmen da es mir besser gefällt


----------

